# Asta centrocampisti



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION]  [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]




OBBADI	
OBI	
*OBIANG/Ale 1* 
OCTAVIO	
*ONAZI/Fabriman 1* 
PADOIN	
*PALOMBO/Davoreb 1*
PAREDES	
*PAROLO/Darren 30* 
PEPE	
PEREIRINHA	
*PEREYRA/Evorutto 5* 
PEREZ	
*PEROTTI/Evorutto 42* 
PINZI	
*PIRLO/Davoreb 18* 
*PIZARRO/Iceman 1* 
*PJANIC/Darren 200	
POGBA/Iceman 310* 
*POLI/Fabriman 1* 
PUCCIARELLI	
PULZETTI	
QUAISON	
RADOSEVIC	
RADOVANOVIC	
RAGUSA	
RIERA	
*RIGONI/Splendidi 1* 
*RINCON/Dinho 1* 
RIZZO	
ROMULO	
*SALA/Peppez	1*
*SANCHEZ MINO JUAN/Splendidi 1*
SANTANA	
SAPONARA	
*SCHELOTTO/Gara* 
SIGNORELLI	
*SORIANO/Jaqen 8* 
SPINAZZOLA	
*STROOTMAN/Peppez 85* 
*STURARO/Darren 8* 
TABANELLI	
*TACHTSIDIS/Interista 1* 
*TAIDER/Peppez 1* 
*UCAN/Splendidi 1*
VALDIFIORI	
VALOTI	
VALZANIA	
*VAN GINKEL/Davoreb 20*
*VARGAS J./Ale 1*
*VAZQUEZ/Evorutto 50* 
*VECINO/Gara 1* 
*VERDI/Dinho 4* 
*VIDAL/Interista 201* 
VIVES	
*WIDMER/Interista 5* 
WSZOLEK	
YABRE	
ZAPATA A.	
ZE' EDUARDO	
ZIELINSKI	






Anticipazione (Spoiler)



GALLOPPA 
*GARGANO/Iceman 1* 
GAZZI 
GIORGI 
*GOMEZ A./Evorutto 75* 
GONZALEZ 
GRASSI 
GRECO 
GUARENTE 
*GUARIN/Jaqen 10* 
*GUILHERME/Dinho 4* 
HALLBERG 
*HALLFREDSSON/Jaqen 2* 
*HAMSIK/Peppez 135* 
*HERNANES/Ale 95* 
HETEMAJ 
*HONDA/Peppez 17* 
IAGO 
*ILICIC/Iceman 32*
*INLER/Iceman 6* 
IONITA 
IZCO 
JAADI 
JADSON 
*JANKOVIC B./Evorutto 5* 
*JOAO PEDRO/Ale 1* 
JOAQUIN 
*JORGINHO/Darren 40* 
*JORQUERA/Gara 1* 
KEITA S. 
*KONE/Interista 1* 
*KOVACIC/Jaqen 90* 
KRHIN 
KRSTICIC 
*KUCKA/Evorutto 8* 
KUPISZ 
KURTIC 
KUZMANOVIC 
LAXALT 
LAZAREVIC 
LAZZARI 
LEDESMA 
*LESTIENNE/Splendidi 76* 
*LODI/Evorutto 50*
LUCAS SOUZA 
*LULIC/Gara 36* 
*M'VILA/Darren 5* 
*MAGNANELLI/Evorutto 2* 
MANGANI 
MARCHIONNI 
*MARCHISIO/Interista 61* 
MARESCA 
*MARIN/Interista 1* 
MARRONE 
*MASTOUR/Fabriman 1* 
MAURI J. 
MAURI S. 
*MEDEL/Iceman 1* 
*MENEZ/Dinho 136* 
*MERTENS/Dinho 170* 
MIGLIACCIO 
MISSIROLI 
MOLINA 
MONTOLIVO
*MORALEZ/Splendidi 50* 
MORO 
*MUNTARI/Dinho 11* 
MURONI 
MUSSIS 
*NAINGGOLAN/Splendidi 90* 
NGOYI 
*NOCERINO/Gara 1*








Anticipazione (Spoiler)



ACQUAH 
ALHASSAN 
ALHASSAN MORO 
*ALLAN/Gara 6* 
*ANTONELLI/Darren 8* 
*AQUILANI/Fabriman 15* 
*ARMERO/Davoreb 2* 
*ASAMOAH/Davoreb 4* 
*BADELJ/Splendidi 13* 
*BADU/Fabriman 1* 
BARELLA 
*BARRETO E./Ale 1* 
*BASELLI/Iceman 1* 
BASHA 
BELLOMO 
BENASSI 
BERTOLACCI 
*BIABIANY/Jaqen 24* 
BIDAOUI 
*BIGLIA/Interista 1* 
BIONDINI 
*BIRSA/Davoreb 2* 
BOLZONI 
*BONAVENTURA/Davoreb 35* 
*BORJA VALERO/Peppez 80* 
*BRIENZA/Splendidi 1* 
BRIGHI 
BRILLANTE 
CAIO RANGEL 
CAMPANHARO 
*CANDREVA/Iceman 150* 
CAPELLO 
*CARBONERO/Dinho 1* 
CARMONA 
*CASCIONE/Peppez 1* 
CATALDI 
CAZZOLA 
CHIBSAH 
CHOCHEV 
CHRISTODOULOPOULOS 
*CIGARINI/Darren 20* 
COFIE 
*COMAN/Jaqen 10 
CONTI/Gara 2* 
COPPOLA 
*COSSU/Jaqen 32 
CRISETIG/Ale 1* 
CROCE 
*CUADRADO/Davoreb 180* 
D'ALESSANDRO 
DAVID LOPEZ 
DE FEUDIS 
*DE GUZMAN/Gara 3* 
*DE JONG/Interista 25* 
*DE ROSSI/Jaqen 25* 
DE VITIS 
DELLA ROCCA 
DESSENA 
DI GENNARO 
DONSAH 
DUNCAN 
EDERSON 
*EKDAL/Fabriman 1* 
*EL KADDOURI/Darren 35* 
ERIKSSON 
ESSIEN 
*ESTIGARRIBIA/Ale 1* 
EVANGELISTA	
FARNERUD	
*FELIPE ANDERSON/Ale 1* 
*FERNANDES B./Peppez 1* 
FERNANDEZ M.	
FETFATZIDIS	
*FLORENZI/Fabriman 25*


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Settembre 2014)

Cigarini 1
Florenzi 1
Candreva 1
Cossu 1
Cuadrado 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

Carbonero 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 5


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 5


----------



## davoreb (7 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 10
Cuadrado 10
Bonaventura 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2014)

El Kaddouri 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 25


----------



## davoreb (7 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 30


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 30


----------



## davoreb (7 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 35


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 40


----------



## davoreb (7 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 50


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

Birsa 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

El Kaddouri 2
Coman 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2014)

El Kaddouri 3


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

El Kaddouri 5


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2014)

El Kaddouri 6


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> El Kaddouri 6



8


----------



## Ale (7 Settembre 2014)

crisetig 1


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Aquilani 1
Candreva 51
Florenzi 5


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 55


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 57


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 60


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Candreva 60



Candreva 62


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 65


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 50


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

B.Valero 1


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

De Jong 1


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Valero 15


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 68
Valero 20


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 70


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 75


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 76


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 80


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 81


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Biabiany 5


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

Borja Valero 21
Biabiany 6
Cuadrado 51
Allan 1
Cascione 1
De Rossi 1


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 90
Cuadrado 60


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 91
Biabiany 10


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 100


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 61


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Coman 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2014)

El Kaddouri 10

B.Valero 25


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2014)

El Kaddouri 15
Borja Valero 30
De Rossi 5


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2014)

El Kaddouri 16
Borja Valero 31


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2014)

Cigarini 2


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

De Rossi 10
Cuadrado 70
Cossu 10


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2014)

Antonelli 1


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2014)

Biabiany 11
Cigarini 3
El Kaddouri 20
Borja Valero 32
Cossu 11
De Rossi 11


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2014)

Cigarini 4
El Kaddouri 21
B.Valero 33


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

De Rossi 20
De Jong 10


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2014)

Cigarini 5
El Kaddouri 22
Borja Valero 40


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2014)

Cigarini 6
El Kaddouri 23
Borja Valero 41


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

Bonaventura 1


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2014)

Cigarini 7
El Kaddouri 24
Borja Valero 50


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Bonaventura 1



Hanno già offerto 1 nelle prime pagine


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2014)

Cigarini 10
El Kaddouri 30
Borja Valero 60


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Hanno già offerto 1 nelle prime pagine



Ah giusto,grazie per avermelo fatto notare.

Bonaventura 2


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2014)

De Guzman 1


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Biabiany 15


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 71


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 72


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 75


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 76


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Oh ma lo sapete che dovete prendere 8 centrocampisti e 6 attaccanti? Poi davanti giocate con optì opbà 
75 per cuadrado sono tantissimi..


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 78


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oh ma lo sapete che dovete prendere 8 centrocampisti e 6 attaccanti? Poi davanti giocate con optì opbà
> 75 per cuadrado sono tantissimi..


Shhhh


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oh ma lo sapete che dovete prendere 8 centrocampisti e 6 attaccanti? Poi davanti giocate con optì opbà
> 75 per cuadrado sono tantissimi..



Anche i 100 per Candreva e 500 per Diego Lopez che ho visto in giro  Comunque si, adesso siamo a 78,ci penso un po su se rilanciare...


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Anche i 100 per Candreva e 500 per Diego Lopez che ho visto in giro  Comunque si, adesso siamo a 78,ci penso un po su se rilanciare...



Che fai, rilanci o no?


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

interista diventi pazzo ha scritto:


> ah giusto,grazie per avermelo fatto notare.
> 
> Bonaventura 2



bonaventura 5


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 80


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Gnanca omo se non rilanci


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

De Jong 13


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

Asamoah	1


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 101


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 81


----------



## Ale (8 Settembre 2014)

cuadrado 82


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 83


----------



## Ale (8 Settembre 2014)

cuadrado 85


----------



## Ale (8 Settembre 2014)

estigarribia 1


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 105
cuadrado 90


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

Conti 1


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2014)

Cigarini 11
El Kaddouri 31
Biabiany 16
Conti 2


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

Coman 2
Allan 2
De Jong 15


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

De Jong 20


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

De Jong 25


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> De Jong 25


Ma non devi andare a pranzo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2014)

Cigarini 15
El Kaddouri 35


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma non devi andare a pranzo?



Adesso vado,poi pero' torno...


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Biabia 17


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Coman 3
Biabiany 18


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Coman 1



avevo gia offerto io 1


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

Allan 3
Cuadrado 91
Aquilani 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

biabiany 20


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Biabiany 21

Oh ma la volete smettere!!


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 95


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 96


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Biabiany 21
> 
> Oh ma la volete smettere!!



oh biabiany è il mio idolo 

*22*


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2014)

Biabiany 23
Cigarini 16


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 100


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

Badelj 1


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 101


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Biabiany 23


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Cuadrado 101



110


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 111


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Aquilani 2


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 120


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Cuadrado 120


Cuadrado 121


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Biabiany 24


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2014)

Aquilani 3


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

Aquilani 4


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Aquilani 5


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2014)

Aquilani 6


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Aquilottone 7


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Baselli 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

Bonaventura 7
Cuadrado 125


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Bonaventura 8


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 126


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 130 
Bonaventura 10


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 140


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Bonaventura 11


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Cuadrado 140


Cuadrado 150


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bonaventura 11


Bonaventura 15


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 160


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 165


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

Antonelli 2


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2014)

Antonelli 3


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

Antonelli 5


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

Cuadrado 170


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Bonaventura 16


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

Bonaventura 20


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

Borja Valero 65


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2014)

Cigarini 20


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2014)

Aquilani 10


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 106


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2014)

Antonelli 8


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2014)

Florenzi 6


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Florenzi 9


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

Badelj 2


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

Asamoah 2
Coman 4


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

De Guzman 2


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (8 Settembre 2014)

Biglia 1


----------



## Ale (8 Settembre 2014)

barreto 1


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Coman 5


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Cossu 19


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

Coman 6


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Coman 8


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

Coman 9


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Coman 10


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

Badelj 3


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

Badelj 4


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Badelj 4



aooooooooooo

10


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> aooooooooooo
> 
> 10


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

Brienza 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Brienza 1



mado questo era un mio pupillo ma te lo lascio visto che del cesena ho scommesso su carbonero..


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 107


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 115


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2014)

B.Valero 66


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

Valero 70


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 120
jack 25


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Davoreb ti vogliamo nella chat per congratularci


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

De Rossi 25


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 125


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Per me si può chiudere


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Per me si può chiudere



pazzo


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> pazzo



Devi rilanciare? Fallo ora, perché dopo non avrò pietà..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

Bonaventura 30


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Devi rilanciare? Fallo ora, perché dopo non avrò pietà..



no..io non spendo soldi


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> no..io non spendo soldi



Eehheheh il megalodonte iceman fa paura


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Settembre 2014)

Armero 1
Aquilani 15
Florenzi 25
Ekdal 1
Badu 1


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

Armero 2
jack 35
candreva 130
cuadrado 180

. Chiudiamo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Armero 2
> jack 35
> candreva 130
> cuadrado 180
> ...


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Candreva 131


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

Borja Valero 71


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

Valero 73


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

#teamIceman e #teamDavoreb sono le nuove tendenze mondiali su Twitter.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

Valero 75


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

Valero 77


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

Valero 80


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

candreva 140


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> candreva 140



Candreva 150 , che dobbiamo fare?


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Candreva 150 , che dobbiamo fare?




te lo lascio, spero che si spacca


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)












x davor


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

Badelj 11


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Badelj 11



ma perchèèèè percheeee, che ti ho fattooooo

*12*


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2014)

Cossu 20
De Guzman 3


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

*Cossu 21*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma perchèèèè percheeee, che ti ho fattooooo
> 
> *12*


Mi dispiace ma... 13


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace ma... 13



ma siamo sicuri che gioca titolare?? 

devo pensarci, mi prendo una pausa di riflessione..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma siamo sicuri che gioca titolare??
> 
> devo pensarci, mi prendo una pausa di riflessione..


No, non è titolare, che lo pigli a fare


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, non è titolare, che lo pigli a fare



si e magari il titolare lo fa pizzarro ancora a 90 anni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si e magari il titolare lo fa pizzarro ancora a 90 anni


Un giocatore di esperienza.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2014)

Cossu 22


----------



## iceman. (8 Settembre 2014)

Asamoah 3


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

Bruno Fernandes 1


----------



## Ale (8 Settembre 2014)

felipe anderson 1


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Coss 25


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2014)

Cossu 26


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

Birsa 2
Asamoah 4


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Cossu 30


"Allora che vogliamo fare?"


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Cossu 30
> 
> 
> "Allora che vogliamo fare?"



Cossu 31


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Cossu 32


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Settembre 2014)

Allan 4


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] allora che famo


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] allora che famo



mi sa che cossu farà panchina quest'anno . Ma chiudiamo stasera??? Voglio vedere l'assalto a pogba e Vidal


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> mi sa che cossu farà panchina quest'anno . Ma chiudiamo stasera??? Voglio vedere l'assalto a pogba e Vidal


Ok, allora se non rilanci più possiamo chiudere per Cossu!


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ok, allora se non rilanci più possiamo chiudere per Cossu!



io non rilancio più per cossu ma se non chiudiamo velocemente ho ancora la tentazione candreva


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> io non rilancio più per cossu ma se non chiudiamo velocemente ho ancora la tentazione candreva



Ma perché prima avevi rilanciato per un "panchinaro"?


----------



## davoreb (8 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma perché prima avevi rilanciato per un "panchinaro"?



un centrocampista che viene schierato nei tre davanti e gioca con Zeman potrebbe fare una sacco di goal

pero più di 30 mi sembrano troppi perché non sono sicuro che farà il titolare visto che Zeman tende a far giocare i giovani.


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> un centrocampista che viene schierato nei tre davanti e gioca con Zeman potrebbe fare una sacco di goal
> 
> pero più di 30 mi sembrano troppi perché non sono sicuro che farà il titolare visto che Zeman tende a far giocare i giovani.


Mah, Zeman fa giocare chi corre.. Totti era titolare due anni fa per dire. Comunque nessun problema, mica punto a caso per far salire il prezzo, io sono soddisfatto


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Nessuno rilancia per COSSU


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

Daiiiii un 33 per COSSU...


----------



## Jaqen (8 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] ti regalo 3 milioni


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Settembre 2014)

Allan 5


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2014)

Allan 6


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

*Chiude l'asta per il gruppo A-F. Apre l'asta per il gruppo G-N.*


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2014)

Lodi 10
Maxi Moralez 10
Mertens 30


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Inler 1
Jorginho 1


----------



## Ale (9 Settembre 2014)

hamsyk 1


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Hernanes 1
Nainggolan 1
Kovacic 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Kovacic 10


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Menez 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

Menez 10
Mertens 40


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

sono tornato adesso, ho visto che hanno rilanciato per birsa, se è possibile voglio offrire 3..


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

A.Gomez 1
Lestienne 1
Marchisio 1
Menez 11
Mertens 41


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

Menez 15 
Mertens 42


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Menez 16
Mertens 43


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Lestienne 2


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Kovacic 30


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Mertens 60


----------



## davoreb (9 Settembre 2014)

Menez 30
Lestienne 10


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2014)

Nainggolan 2
Hernanes 2


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Lestienne 15


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Settembre 2014)

Hamsik 15
Marchisio 10
Menez 40


----------



## Ale (9 Settembre 2014)

Lestienne 30


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Settembre 2014)

Muntari 1
Mastour 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Hernanes 5
Gomez 5
Mertens 65


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Lulic 1


----------



## Ale (9 Settembre 2014)

menez 50


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Hamsik 30


----------



## davoreb (9 Settembre 2014)

Muntari 10
Honda 5


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Hernanes 7


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Nainggolan 3


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Hernanes 8


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Hernanes 10


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Hernanes 12


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Hernanes 21


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Hernanes 25


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Hernanes 28


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Kovacic 32


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Kovacic 35


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Lestienne 32


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Settembre 2014)

Hernanes 40


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Hernanes 41


----------



## Ale (9 Settembre 2014)

hamsik 40


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2014)

Nainggolan 10


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Naingolan 40


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Gomez 6
Marchisio 11
Mertens 66


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2014)

Hamsik 50


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Gomez 10


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2014)

Gomez 11
Marchisio 11


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Marchisio 12


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Jorginho 15


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Gomez 15


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Mertens 75


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2014)

Gomez 16
Lulic 2


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Gomez 19


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Gomez 25


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2014)

Mertens 76


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Jorginho 16


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2014)

Mertens 80


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Jorginho 20


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Gomez 28


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)












x darren


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Settembre 2014)

Hernanes 50


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Mertens 81


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Hernanes 55


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Esatto, stai scappando perché sei un cacasotto


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Esatto, stai scappando perché sei un cacasotto


l'orca ucciderà lo squalo


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> l'orca ucciderà lo squalo



No perché io sono il megalodonte, il re degli abissi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Hamsik 60


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Settembre 2014)

Hernanes 61


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Hamsik 68


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Gomez 35
Mertens 85
Lulic 5


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Mertens 86


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Lulic 10


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Mertens 90


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Lulic 15


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2014)

Lulic 16


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Lulic 20


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Mertens 91


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2014)

Moralez 11


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

M'Vila 1


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2014)

Nocerino 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Kovacic 37


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Hamsik 70


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2014)

Mertens 95


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2014)

Moralez 12


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Hamsik 80


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2014)

Moralez 15


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Hamsik 90


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Hamsik 94


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Mertens 100


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Hamsik 100


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2014)

Lestienne 40


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Menez 55
Lestienne 45


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2014)

Menez 60


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Menez 65


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Mertens 110


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Mertens 115


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Mertens 125


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2014)

Moralez 19


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Mertens 130


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Menez 70


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2014)

Menez 75
Moralez 25


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2014)

28 Moralez


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Menez 79


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Menez 80


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2014)

menez 100
marchisio 15
magnanelli 2
lodi 15
inler 5
de rossi 30
florenzi 30
el kaddouri 40


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Mertens 135


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2014)

30 Moralez


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Mertens 140


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> menez 100
> marchisio 15
> magnanelli 2
> lodi 15
> ...


Gli ultimi tre non te li posso considerare perché ieri non ci sei stato tutta la giornata e non hai lasciato indicazioni.


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

M'Vila 2


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Jorginho 22


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2014)

Lodi 16


----------



## Ale (9 Settembre 2014)

guarin 1


----------



## Ale (9 Settembre 2014)

joao pedro 1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Settembre 2014)

Kovacic 40
Marchisio 20


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Kovacic 45


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2014)

Ilicic 1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Settembre 2014)

Kovacic 50
Jankovic 1


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi tre non te li posso considerare perché ieri non ci sei stato tutta la giornata e non hai lasciato indicazioni.



Capisco, però considera che lavoro 
Ho anche dei doveri, non faccio apposta a non collegarmi


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

M'Vila 5
Jorginho 25


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Capisco, però considera che lavoro
> Ho anche dei doveri, non faccio apposta a non collegarmi


Eh, lo so però dobbiamo rispettare dei tempi sennò si sfasa tutto. Se adesso rilanci per quelli di ieri poi l'utente rilanciato ha il diritto di rilanciare per un altro giocatore ancora e così via, finiremmo per dover riaprire tutta l'asta di ieri. Comunque ci sono ancora tanti giocatori, ce la fai, per la prossima volta dimmi quando non ci sei e quali aste tenere aperte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Kovacic 55


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Medel 1


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh, lo so però dobbiamo rispettare dei tempi sennò si sfasa tutto. Se adesso rilanci per quelli di ieri poi l'utente rilanciato ha il diritto di rilanciare per un altro giocatore ancora e così via, finiremmo per dover riaprire tutta l'asta di ieri. Comunque ci sono ancora tanti giocatori, ce la fai, per la prossima volta dimmi quando non ci sei e quali aste tenere aperte.



ok


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2014)

GOMEZ A 40
Jancovic 5


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2014)

Evorutto nessun rilancio per Lodi?


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2014)

Kovacic 60


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

Menez 110 
Mertens 150


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

Ilicic 2


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2014)

Ilicic 3


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

Ilicic 5


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2014)

Ilicic 6


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Gomez 45


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gomez 45



splendidi per birsa come è finita, calcola che sono mancato un oretta e poi hai chiuso l'asta, mica posso stare collegato ogni singolo minuto, comunque se non posso rilanciare non fa nulla, tanto non mi interessava tantissimo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

Ilicic 7


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2014)

Ilicic 9


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

Ilicic 10


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Honda 6
Marchisio 21
Lodi 17


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Settembre 2014)

Guilherme 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

Honda 7


----------



## davoreb (9 Settembre 2014)

Honda 10
Marchisio 30


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Honda 11


----------



## davoreb (9 Settembre 2014)

Honda 16


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Kovacic 65


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Settembre 2014)

Marchisio 35
Kone 1


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Halfredsson 1
Mertens 155


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Inler 6


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

Mertens 160


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Mertens 161


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Mertens 161



*170*


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Hamsik 101
Hernanes 62
Honda 17


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Hamsik 102


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Hamsik 105


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Hamsik 110


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Settembre 2014)

Marin 1


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Hamsik 115


----------



## Ale (9 Settembre 2014)

hernanes 65


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Hamsik 120


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Hamsik 125
Hernanes 70


----------



## Ale (9 Settembre 2014)

hernanes 75


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Hamsik 130


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2014)

Kovacic 70


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Hamsik 135
Hernanes 76


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2014)

Menez 125
lestienne 65	
kucka 1	
gomez a 55	
nainggolan 50


----------



## Ale (9 Settembre 2014)

hernanes 77


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Evorutto nessun rilancio per Lodi?



Non sò, sarà il Lodi del Catania  o quello del Genoa?


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Settembre 2014)

Hernanes 78


----------



## Ale (9 Settembre 2014)

hernanes 79


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2014)

Guarin 2


----------



## Ale (9 Settembre 2014)

guarin 5


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2014)

Guarin 10


----------



## davoreb (9 Settembre 2014)

Marchisio 40


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Hernanes 83
Jorginho 27


----------



## Ale (9 Settembre 2014)

hernanes 85


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Hernanes 90


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Jorginho 30


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Jorginho 34


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Jorginho 40


----------



## Ale (9 Settembre 2014)

hernanes 95


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2014)

Naingolan 51


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Gomez 60
Lestienne 70


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Kovacic 75


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2014)

Kovacic 80


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Settembre 2014)

Ilicic 12


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

Kucka 2


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

Menez 126


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2014)

Kucka 3


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

Kucka 5


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2014)

Dinho non rompere dai


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2014)

Ma cosa te ne fai di Kucka dai

6.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma cosa te ne fai di Kucka dai
> 
> 6.



vabbo dai, a me piaceva


----------



## Jaqen (9 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vabbo dai, a me piaceva




Grrrrrrr non è un titolare fisso...


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2014)

Muntari 11


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2014)

Ilicic 14


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Nainggolan 55


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2014)

Naingolan 60


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Kovacic 85


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2014)

Kovacic 87


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Ilicic 15


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2014)

Ilicic 20


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Ilicic 25


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2014)

Ilicic 27


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Ilicic 30


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Settembre 2014)

Gomez a.75	
nainggolan 70	
lestienne 75	
menez 135	
lodi 50
kucka 8


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2014)

Marchisio 50


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Moralez 35


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Settembre 2014)

Moralez 36


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Moralez 45


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Settembre 2014)

Moralez 49


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Moralez 50


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2014)

Menez 136


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Settembre 2014)

Lulic 21
Ilicic 31


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Lulic 22


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2014)

Guilherme 2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Nainggolan 75


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2014)

Hallfreddson 2


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Settembre 2014)

Guilherme 3 
Lulic 25


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2014)

Naingolan 79


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Nainggolan 80


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2014)

Naingolan 83


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Nainggolan 85


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2014)

Naingolan 88


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Lulic 26


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Settembre 2014)

Lulic 27


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2014)

Gargano 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Lestienne 76


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Lulic 28


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Settembre 2014)

Lulic 29


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Lulic 30


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Settembre 2014)

Lulic 31


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Lulic 32


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Settembre 2014)

Lulic 34


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Lulic 35


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2014)

Ilicic 32


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Settembre 2014)

Lulic 36


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Nainggolan 90


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2014)

Guilherme 4


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Settembre 2014)

Jorquera 1


----------



## davoreb (10 Settembre 2014)

Marchisio 60


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2014)

Marchisio 61


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

*Asta per il gruppo G-N chiusa. Apre l'asta per il gruppo O-Z che chiuderà stasera.*
[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=146]iceman.[/MENTION] [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION]


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Asta per il gruppo G-N chiusa. Apre l'asta per il gruppo O-Z.*



*PS: Chiude Stasera*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2014)

Pjanic 40


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2014)

Pogba 150


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Settembre 2014)

Vidal 100


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2014)

Pogba 180
Parolo 20


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2014)

Pjanic 140


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2014)

150 Pjanic
120 Vidal


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2014)

Pirlo 1


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2014)

80 Strootman


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2014)

Vidal 130


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2014)

Parolo 25


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2014)

Vidal 150


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2014)

Vidal 200


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2014)

Vidal 201


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2014)

Sturaro 1


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2014)

Pogba 200


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2014)

Pogba 220


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Strootman 81


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2014)

Strootman 84


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] L'offerta per Pirlo di 1 e' quella mia


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2014)

Pjanic 160


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2014)

Pjanic 170


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2014)

Pjanic 200


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Settembre 2014)

Pereyra 1 
Onazi 1


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Settembre 2014)

Perotti 1
pereyra 1
vazquez 1


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2014)

Van Ginekl 11


----------



## davoreb (10 Settembre 2014)

Van Ginkel 20
Pogba 250
Palombo 1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2014)

Vazquez 2


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2014)

Pogba 260

*Don't try this at home*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pogba 260
> 
> *Don't try this at home*



Il megalodonte colpisce ancora!


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2014)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il megalodonte colpisce ancora!



Hai mollato per Pjanic eh


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hai mollato per Pjanic eh



Per il momento,l'asta e' lunga  Apparte gli scherzi,per il momento ho tutti e 8 i centrocampisti,vediamo come si evolve la situazione


----------



## davoreb (10 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pogba 260
> 
> *Don't try this at home*



Pogba 290


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Pogba 290





Sei il nulla mischiato col nulla 






*Pogba 310*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Vazquez 3
Perotti 2
Widmer 1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vazquez 2



Ho gia offerto io 2 per Vazquez


----------



## davoreb (10 Settembre 2014)

Pirlo 8


----------



## davoreb (10 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sei il nulla mischiato col nulla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Settembre 2014)

Pereyra 5
vazquez 10
perotti 10


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2014)

TACHTSIDIS 1
Perotti 11


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Vazquez 12


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Verdi 1


----------



## iceman. (10 Settembre 2014)

Pizarro 1


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Settembre 2014)

Poli 1


----------



## Ale (10 Settembre 2014)

obiang 1


----------



## Ale (10 Settembre 2014)

vargas 1


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Settembre 2014)

Schelotto 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2014)

Perotti 12
Vazquez 13
Verdi 2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Verdi 3


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Settembre 2014)

Parolo 29


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2014)

Parolo 30


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Settembre 2014)

Vecino 1


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2014)

Pirlo 9
Strootman 85


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Soriano 1


----------



## davoreb (10 Settembre 2014)

Pirlo 12


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2014)

Pirlo 15


----------



## davoreb (10 Settembre 2014)

Pirlo 16


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2014)

Perotti 13


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Settembre 2014)

Perotti 20	
vazquez 18


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2014)

Perotti 21


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Settembre 2014)

Perotti 30


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2014)

Soriano 2


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2014)

Vazquez 20 
Perotti 31


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2014)

Verdi 4


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Settembre 2014)

Vazquez 30
Perotti 37


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Rigoni 1
Ucan 1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Settembre 2014)

Widmer 5


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2014)

Vazquez 31
Rincon 1


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Settembre 2014)

Vasquez 35


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2014)

Soriano 3


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2014)

Soriano 4

Dinho un po' di fantasia per favore, è pieno di titolari a 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2014)

Perotti 38


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Settembre 2014)

Perotti 42


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2014)

Vasquez 36


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Sturaro 2


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2014)

Sturaro 5


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Sturaro 7


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2014)

Soriano 5


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2014)

Soriano 6


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2014)

Soriano 7


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2014)

8


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2014)

Sturaro 8


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2014)

Sanchez Mino 1


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2014)

Pirlo 17


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Settembre 2014)

Vazquez 45


----------



## davoreb (10 Settembre 2014)

Pirlo 18


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Settembre 2014)

Ragazzi dai completate i centrocampisti che bisogna chiudere


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2014)

Sala 1
Taider 1


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2014)

Altri 3 minuti alle 00:05 si chiude definitivamente.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Settembre 2014)

*chiuso*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

*L'asta per i centrocampisti chiude.*

Se a qualcuno manca qualche slot prenda i giocatori rimasti liberi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

cristo...lopolos quello del verona 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> cristo...lopolos quello del verona 1


Dell'ultimo gruppo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dell'ultimo gruppo.



per forza??pensavo che visto che non sono arrivato a prendere potevo prendere chiunque..


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

vives 1


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Settembre 2014)

Obi 1


----------

